# General Hydroponics and Monsanto



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

I was so horrified that GH had sold out to Monsanto that I wrote them.  I did not really expect a response, so you can imagine my surprise when I got one.

This is the content of the e-mail I received from GH.  I will have to look into this further.


"
Hello,

The rumor that General Hydroponics was sold to Monsanto is false. Hawthorn Gardening Co. purchased General Hydroponics. Hawthorn Gardening Co. is a subsidiary of Scott's Miracle-grow which has a licensing agreement with Monsanto for Roundup in the home and garden market. That means Scott's distributes the non-commercial version of Roundup. They are not the same company. They simply sell one product made by Monsanto and only in the home and garden market, not the agricultural/commercial market.

Nothing here at GH is changing. Not our formulas, not our ingredients, not our distribution channels, nothing at all. Hawthorn Gardening Co. wishes to focus on Urban farming and hydroponic food production. General Hydroponics will continue to provide products for its target market as it always has.

Thank you,


*Jesse Pennington*


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

So they do support them(Monsanto) by buying the product(Roundup) right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't figured it out yet.  I am going to try and understand the relationship between GH and Monsanto.  This business finagling is beyond me sometimes.  I can't decide if it is like boycotting my local gardening center because they sell Monsanto products or just double speak?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2015)

Monsanto lets Scott distribute their products......... same as mcdonalds selling coke cola......... that answer only creates more questions......... I'll tell you this......... if your sure miracle grow is owned by Monsanto then Monsanto owns GH by their own answer......... the last paragraph raises more questions.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 14, 2015)

More than likely double speak...I am in tune with this, and will give my best to insure we are all educated on the matter.

Besides, how many people know Carrier and Bryant are the same company? Few....just an example of corporate double speak


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2015)

http://investor.scotts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=98364&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=622809


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2015)

here is the connection

http://www.scottsmiraclegro.com/about-us/leadership/phil-jones/


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 14, 2015)

And another older story that was written.
http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus...s-forms-hawthorne-gardening-co-to-target.html

Makes the very first post in this thread make total sense. Well maybe except for a few witch hunters.
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Witch Hunter??? Is that a new line of Ferts. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

So that means monsanto is in bed with all of them.


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2015)

I will be ordering more GH 3 part tonight. Did my research and I am fine with buying their products.  It looks like Miracle Grow now owns GH and I already have been using their Seed Starter since forever.


----------



## closetkid (Apr 14, 2015)

Go organic put your money toward helping nature nut into some stock holder pocket


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 15, 2015)

It just sucks either way. I liked that GH was more "stoner" owned. I can't really blame them for selling out, I am sure the check had a lot of zero's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

So, while it does not appear that Monsanto actually owns GH, they are certainly in bed with them.  I think that my GH days are over, but then, I do not use an  MG products either.  Kind of the same thing.  I mean a huge chunk of the GMO seeds are to counteract the effects of Round-up, a Scott-Miracle Grow product.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, All of our familiar Hydro products companies will be bought out in the coming years by "the powers that be". There will be no way around it. Home Organics will be the only way. 
They are gearing up for the actual growing part also.
Here is a fun read THG.

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/monsanto-creates-first-genetically-modified-strain-of-marijuana/


----------



## umbra (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the article Hal. But Monsanto's statement that they are the only way to national legalization is ridiculous. If that is only choice...keep it illegal and F*** Monsanto


----------



## closetkid (Apr 15, 2015)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## zem (Apr 15, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Unfortunately, All of our familiar Hydro products companies will be bought out in the coming years by "the powers that be". There will be no way around it. Home Organics will be the only way.
> They are gearing up for the actual growing part also.
> Here is a fun read THG.
> 
> http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/monsanto-creates-first-genetically-modified-strain-of-marijuana/



nah you hydro growers that don't want to give monsanto your money will eventually come to your MP fellow zem and take his advice of making your hydro mix from raw chemicals in parts, like the pros lol


----------



## zem (Apr 15, 2015)

umbra said:


> Thanks for the article Hal. But Monsanto's statement that they are the only way to national legalization is ridiculous. If that is only choice...keep it illegal and F*** Monsanto



these people behind Monsanto are so powerful they pull the strings manipulate and move things around in their favor, publish articles to their benefit. I accuse James Adamson, president of Medical Marijuana Technologies, to be bought off by Monsanto, he only needed to say it. Also that lawyer Edmund Groensch, is in their pocket CLEARLY! They think, people are stupid I guess that they are used to the regular market and not the mj community, they will have a hard time fitting in


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

Monsanto tells Scotts MG how high they can jump..........


----------

